
IBM Releases Insights for Weather Service – REST API for Weather Company Data - hangtime79
https://www.ng.bluemix.net/docs/services/Weather/index.html?cm_mc_uid=08905584165514458400073&cm_mc_sid_50200000=1446262094
======
hangtime79
As a follow-up on the discussion from last week regarding the purchase of the
Weather Company by IBM, IBM has released the first API service based on the
data from Weather Company.

From the documentation: "The pricing model is based on daily calls to the
Insights for Weather APIs that are charged to the client monthly. You can test
the weather data in your applications for any geographic area, forecast type,
or time series observations with only a restriction on number of calls. The
Free, Base, and Premium plans can be purchased without a contract. These plans
allow your app to make 500, 5,000, or 50,000 API calls per day respectively."

